# Final cut import von 3D Daten möglich?



## kharn (18. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ist es möglich in Final Cut 3D Daten aus C4D zu importieren, so wie das bei After effects möglich ist?

Hab schon online geschaut, aber bei Final cut selbst heißt es nur das man Bildsequenzen und Filme importieren kann...

Hab grad ein Plugin gefunden das zwar mit 3D Daten umgehen kann, aus der Beschreibung wird aber nicht klar, ob es auch Kamera / Animations-Daten importieren kann: http://www.borisfx.com/blue/ Hab mal den Hersteller angeschrieben.

Cheers
Ralf


----------

